# Bijou Phillips - Nip Slip on the Runway during the “Pret A PSP” fashion show 14.3.2005 x6



## beachkini (19 März 2011)

on the Runway during the “Pret A PSP” fashion show to celebrate the launch of the PlayStation handheld entertainment system at the Pacific Design Center in West Hollywood


----------



## brigadir (26 März 2011)

nett


----------



## BIG 2 (26 März 2011)

:thumbup:Vielen Dank für den *Nip Slip.:WOW::WOW::WOW:*


----------

